# algún rosarino que me ayude



## lordfrac (Dic 9, 2010)

hola, les cuento que me estoy por armar un ampli para mi bajo. lo voy a hacer con un tda1514, hoy me levante temprano fui a  al casa de electrónica y lo pedí, también le pedí el trafo que este integrado necesita pero no tienen.
como yo vivo cerca de rosario quiero preguntarles a los rosarinos si me pueden ayudar a encontrar una casa de electrónica donde puedan tener tanto el integrado tda1514 como el trafo que necesita. agradecería que me pasen teléfonos.
muchas gracias


----------



## angel36 (Dic 9, 2010)

probaste buscar Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2010)

ya tenes todo el pcb hecho y todo listo? porque sino podrias utilizar otro de los tantos integrados similares, de potencias similares o mayores, de la misma marca TDA o STk que son de Sanyo y son muy buenos.


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 9, 2010)

angel36 no sabia que existía esa lista, gracias por el dato.
DJ DRACO, estamos en al misma, acá no tienen trafos de mas de 12v, y menos si hablamos de uno cimetrico


----------



## angel36 (Dic 9, 2010)

ok espero que te sirva...... cuando termines subi las fotos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2010)

Probá en Electronica Integral , siempre tuvo "de todo".
Está en la esquina de Catamarca y Rodriguez. Por el tel. fijate en internet.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

en las mayoria de las electronicas de aca no podras conseguir mas que un trafo de 12+12v, para mayores potencias deberias de bobinarlo tu mismo, o bien caer en alguna casa que se dedique a ahacerlo, aca hay varias, pero no son las mas economicas.

Los calculos de transformadores no es dificil, yo me los eh armado a mucho menos de lo que te cobrarian por fabricarlos.

saludos!


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 9, 2010)

encontré lo que buscaba enhttp://www.rosario.com.ar/electroparana/ pero me cuesta $270 pesos argentinos mas 56 del integrado mas las demás cosas se me va a mucho, una alstima.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 9, 2010)

amigo no decaiga.........en verdad si quiere armar un ampli para el bajo hay mas variantes en cuanto a las potencias se refiere en este foro........por que eligió el tda 1514?

no soy un especialista...pero seguro algien aporta un poco mas y llegamos a buen puerto....

no penso en los tda  20xx......(yo arme para un amigo un ampli de guitarra....potenciado por un tda 2050 en puente.....mas un buen parlante...le sobra equipo...)

Insisto no se si el tda2050 seria una opcion en un bajo....pero si algun otro miembro del foro quiere aportar opinion seria bueno descartar esa duda..

Aunque si no recuerdo mal el tda 2050 potencia un equipo comercial electr**....y no suena nada mal...

asique comente mas amigo y vera como hacemos ese equipo pa`molestar vecinos....jajajaj


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 9, 2010)

andaba buscando algo de 40 o 50w que sirva para tocar en vivo, tengo uno de viola con un 2050 peor es poca potencia para un bajo, con la distorsión y todo suena mas fuerte la guitarra, que me recomendas vos? 
gracias por interesarte


----------



## angel36 (Dic 9, 2010)

tenes un ampli con un solo tda....2050 o uno con dos tda en puente...?

...entra a mi perfil y mira las fotos del ampli para viola que hice...

por otro lado un miembro del foro hizo su ampli para bajo con esta potencia
primero mira bien el post recontra leelo y vas a ver que buen ampli y barato...y potente

con respecto al trafo.....

yo recicle uno de un equipo comercial de esos tipo nsx...busca en alguna chacarita o en un taller por algun lado deben de tener uno...

lo bueno es que ya traen dos salidas una para el pre y otra para la potencia...

con respecto a la potencia....
es muy relativo.....es mejor un buen parlante que ponerle una potencia grande...pero bue  ya seguro pasaran y explicaran algo aunque ya esta mas que aclarado el tema en los post que hablan de esto...


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 9, 2010)

un solo tda, no sabia que estaban tan caros los trafos... pero bueno la vida sigue  jajajaja


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> un solo tda, no sabia que estaban tan caros los trafos... pero bueno la vida sigue  jajajaja


 

Te digo, los trafos que yo hago, en ese local me lo cotizaban a $360 y en Saico transformadores a $385, yo comprando los materiales y bobinarlo gaste $98.

Si te das maña ahorras en eso, y con el ahorro te compras un STK y tenes una buena potencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2010)

otra opción en comprar varios transformadores de dicroicas de 12 volt ,por ejemplo para sustituir un trafo de 33+33  
*se necesitan 6 transformadores de dicroica(25 pesos cada trafo)pones tres de ellos conectado sus salidas en serie y obtienes 36 volt y 15 casi amperes,pues cada trafo tiene 5 amper   ,para la otra rama ,haces lo mismo ,ay que cuidar que  las salidas queden enfasadas ,
los transformadores tienen que ser los comunes,los electrónicos no sirven

PD: 
     se entendió lo que quise decir
mirando el data del tda1514    la alimentacion maxima es de +- 30 volt,con 4 trafos ya te alcanza y sobra
tendrias 24+24 volt y  10 amper  por rama,rectificando los 24 volt ,si se pasa de los  30 volt ,solo quitale unas espiras al secundario de  dos de los trafos*


----------



## Dano (Dic 10, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> otra opción en comprar varios transformadores de dicroicas de 12 volt ,por ejemplo para sustituir un trafo de 33+33
> *se necesitan 6 transformadores de dicroica(25 pesos cada trafo)pones tres de ellos conectado sus salidas en serie y obtienes 36 volt y 15 casi amperes,pues cada trafo tiene 5 amper   ,para la otra rama ,haces lo mismo ,ay que cuidar que  las salidas queden enfasadas ,
> los transformadores tienen que ser los comunes,los electrónicos no sirven
> 
> ...


*

La serie solo entregará 5A.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> La serie solo entregará 5A.


  podrias explicar ?sera  por el primario   que al ponerlo en serie sus salidas ,tendria   que llevar  alambre mas  grueso?aun asi igual tiene  corriente  de sobra ,
saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Su majestad, la serie de trafos conectados, solo sumara el voltaje, la corriente sera igual al mas chico de los tranformadores, en este caso al ser todos de 5A, sera ese valor la maxima corriente.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

el rey  dijo:
			
		

> *lo comprobé  y así es .pero porque sucede eso?bueno ya lo averiguare,agarrando  algun libro *



saludos  y muchas gracias por lo que hoy aprendi


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> saludos y muchas gracias por lo que hoy aprendi


 

Para poder sumar las corrientes de los trafos los tenes que conectar en paralelo, pero luego de haberlos rectificados.

Saludos!!


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 10, 2010)

con 5A me basta y me sobra.
con 4 andará bien, $100 argentinos.
¿porque tendría que sacarle espiras?
----------------------------------------------------------------
según mi calculadora va a dar +- 33v 
¿se puede reducir?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

porque el ic tda en su dataset dice que la alimentación es de  -30   +30 volt  ,  tendrias que sacarles unas espiras al trafo ,para que de 30 volt  y  no  33 volt

mucha diferencia no?solo 100 pesos a 300 y monedas


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 10, 2010)

no se puede usar un zener?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

pero  con un zener ,hummm no se los zener son  de  solo un wat(quizas si  un  zener  y un transistor) ,mas   facil es quitarle unas  espiras al trafo  ,ni siquiera hace falta quitarle la laminación


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> no se puede usar un zener?


 
En este caso la corriente que circularia seria muy por encima de lo que soporteria un Zener, para ello deberias regular tu funete linealmente, con TR, pero ya es otra cosa, 

Con lo que gastarias en todo eso, de poner trafos en seria y demas, en menos de dos horas te bobinas el trafo tu solito, y gastas menos dinero, Compras todo en un solo negocio, alambre, laminacion, barniz( si es que usas) aislante, terminales, soportes, y encima si tenes alguna duda te ayudan bastante.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

si no usas el barniz,compra laminación con el agujero y  le pones tornillos así no vibra,
ese lo arme ase poco y sin los tornillos que aprietan la laminacion  vibra mucho


----------



## lordfrac (Dic 10, 2010)

es que aca en mi ciudad no vfenden cosas para armar transformadores, tendría que ir a rosario, mejor me compro el pedal de guitarra que quiero y el equipo lo dejo para otro momento (tengo uno de 20w)
gracias a todos por tomarse la molestia de responder.
 si algún moderador quiere eliminar el tema.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> es que aca en mi ciudad no vfenden cosas para armar transformadores, tendría que ir a rosario, mejor me compro el pedal de guitarra que quiero y el equipo lo dejo para otro momento (tengo uno de 20w)
> gracias a todos por tomarse la molestia de responder.
> si algún moderador quiere eliminar el tema.


 
Pero no sos de aca? dice rosario en ti nick


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

*sera rosarino  como yo ,nomas que yo vivo donde atiende dios*
''dios esta en todos lados pero atiende  en buenos aires''


----------

